# Cesaro Has Left WWE



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496947022036799494*He has no 90 day non compete since his contract simply expired and he wasn't fired.

Time for some GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT!!! I MADE A POLL!!! 😃*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh look a new toy. Buddy Matthews who????


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cesaro is a must have in my eyes. We've been clammering to see him succeed for years now.

As soon as he debuts though, expect posts about him being a workrate geek to pop up here, because Wrestling Forum...


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? OMG! Yes! Must have. Have someone talking for him, he's all fucking good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cesaro is great but that's a pass from me.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One of the few guys the WWE had left that I actually cared for....

He'll be an asset to any company he joins.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Cesaro is a must have in my eyes. We've been clammering to see him succeed for years now.
> 
> As soon as he debuts though, expect posts about him being a workrate geek to pop up here, because Wrestling Forum...


Another boring wrestler is a must?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I assumed he signed a long term contract last year.

Given his connections to ROH, his strength, in ring work and knowledge he can pass to others it seems like a no brainer on paper.

As a talent I don't think he would ever emerge beyond being somebody that tries to elevate somebody else to the next level. The James Bond stuff and work with Sheamus was good but I don't think he's relatable enough to be a main eventer. Somebody like Robert Roode would be a better grab in that regard.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I can give or take him in AEW, but it would be cool to see the Kings of Wrestling return on the indies. Cesaro's best choice would be to go to NJPW though. He could have some banger matches out there.

I was a fan of Cesaro back in the day and his strength is really rare, but he never developed a personality and AEW has enough good wrestlers that he won't stand out.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Much better than 95 pounds Adam Cole


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Much better than 95 pounds Adam Cole


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

He'd be a great add to the AEW roster. He'd look like a giant among their roster and he has matches where he actually looks like he's fighting the other guy. A manager is an absolute must for him. Maybe pair him with Adam Cole.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Neverbowdown247 said:


> Another boring wrestler is a must?


You all loved him literally yesterday. Now AEW is in the picture, let's look at the negatives again. Still the same I see.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Meh, great in the ring but that’s where it ends. Pass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jersey said:


>


*Someone on Twitter said Alexa looks bigger than Adam Cole (body wise). They're right.*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow. Forget your buddy Murphys and the like this guy is real talent!!!


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

It doesn't matter what you want.

Cesaro is all Elite. Only a matter of time.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

???! 

This is also shocking and kinda unbelievable. Thought he would be in WWE for life, transition to trainer whenever he was done wrestling. 
Is his lady Sara Del Rey still with WWE?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just what AEW finally needs. A guy who is good in the ring with no personality or charisma!


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

He's better than the majority of AEW's roster.

I hope he can repackage himself first and make himself a big deal elsewhere though. Otherwise I think AEW will just bring him in to be a mid card/TNT champ type guy.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Didnt he sign a new contract last year so he could job to Reigns and never be seen again?
Cesaro in AEW is a must. Easily one of the best in the ring.

with a manager i could see him as a future AEW champion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496947022036799494*He has no 90 day non compete since his contract simply expired and he wasn't fired.
> 
> Time for some GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT!!! I MADE A POLL!!! 😃*


A POLL???! 
I would love Claudio in AEW. We’ve been getting very promo heavy.

a good ‘match’ guy would be great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Just what AEW finally needs. A guy who is good in the ring with no personality or charisma!


*You said this about Buddy Murphy yesterday and I still laughed 😆*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Pair him with Bryan cage and give them a meathead gym gimmick. Should both suit it well. Maybe he can bring some talent out of cage. He has been a good tag team wrestler in past.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Cesaro is a must have in my eyes. We've been clammering to see him succeed for years now.
> 
> As soon as he debuts though, expect posts about him being a workrate geek to pop up here, because Wrestling Forum...


Everyone's been saying that for years though, it doesn't just happen because they show up in AEW. Cesaro has never been anything outside of his in ring skills.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

How is he not a positive to any locker room he joins? He'd do great in a player/coach role. Danielson vs. Cesaro with no restrictions?! take my money. NOW!!!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

8 years too late. Fuck you Cesaro for letting them fuck you.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Tonys probably already blown his load reading twitter.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Sure, just sign them all


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ps) i love how i already know there will be dozens of ‘no great loss’ comments in the wee section without even looking 

lets go look!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The one scenario that I would love with Claudio is a full on ROH veteran stable. Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Samoa Joe, Claudio Castagnoli, and The Briscoes. Besides Claudio, all of them are going into the ROH hall of fame next week.

If we are gonna go crazy then let's go completely crazy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Played out. Can't draw. Just a HW workrate drone. 

Only interest would be Kings of Wrestling tag team return. Maybe. Just for the nostalgia.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Please fucking god no. The man is SO over hyped it's ridiculous. Absolute charisma vacuum.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

If you take moxley and rusev as being the held back wwe guy you have to take cesaro. He is twice the wrestler of both of them.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Revolution just became another can´t miss PPV. Gargano, Cesaro, Jeff Hardy, possible return of Cody.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Could bring in Claudio and Breeze to have more people swooning over Adam Cole


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Claudio doesn't not re-sign without having a Plan B. He can show up in AEW to be Bryan's lieutenant instantly.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Everyone's been saying that for years though, it doesn't just happen because they show up in AEW. Cesaro has never been anything outside of his in ring skills.


Yet the forum's been littered with threads about making him champion for many years.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cesaro’s one of the best wrestlers and would fit perfectly in AEW… but AEW really doesn’t need to sign more people right now. I’m torn on whether I want AEW to sign him or not.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You all loved him literally yesterday. Now AEW is in the picture, let's look at the negatives again. Still the same I see.


People have been saying he's a good talented guy with no charisma for about a decade bro.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps) i love how i already know there will be dozens of ‘no great loss’ comments in the wee section without even looking
> 
> lets go look!


Kind of like how a whole heap of AEW fans pretended that losing Cody wasn't a big deal?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496953675218096138
Well one person is trying to manifest it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prized Fighter said:


> The one scenario that I would love with Claudio is a full on ROH veteran stable. Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Samoa Joe, Claudio Castagnoli, and The Briscoes. Besides Claudio, all of them are going into the ROH hall of fame next week.
> 
> If we are gonna go crazy then let's go completely crazy.


Honestly it´s beyond stupid at this point, that TK hasn´t pulled the trigger on some major takeover angle like this. He has all the major names to do it. Not the 1st tier, not 2nd tier. No he literally has the god tier. Imagine if somebody told you TNA had Danielson, Punk, Cesaro, Samoa Joe and the Briscoes, but Dixie Carter just doesn´t fancy an ROH invasion angle. You´d think she hit her head on all six turnbuckles for an hour straight. Tony Khan is just overthinking all of this. 

The only excuse he has it that we´ll see Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, Jay White, reDRagon and Cody Rhodes stand over the deadbodies of Hangman and the Young Bucks, while Adam Cole hands the world title to Cody at Revolution.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I like Cesaro, but he would just be another drop in Tony's sea of wrestlers, which have no TV space to perform.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Honestly it´s beyond stupid at this point, that TK hasn´t pulled the trigger on some major takeover angle like this. He has all the major names to do it. Not the 1st tier, not 2nd tier. No he literally has the god tier. Imagine if somebody told you TNA had Danielson, Punk, Cesaro, Samoa Joe and the Briscoes, but Dixie Carter just doesn´t fancy an ROH invasion angle. You´d think she hit her head on all six turnbuckles for an hour straight. Tony Khan is just overthinking all of this.
> 
> The only excuse he has it that we´ll see Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, Jay White, reDRagon and Cody Rhodes stand over the deadbodies of Hangman and the Young Bucks, while Adam Cole hands the world title to Cody at Revolution.


Invasion angles are dumb, no one believes them and it doesn't make sense when AEW has the reputation of being a great place to work, there's nothing to rebel against.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> People have been saying he's a good talented guy with no charisma for about a decade bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like how a whole heap of AEW fans pretended that losing Cody wasn't a big deal?


anybody pretending losing Cody isn’t a big deal is just coping with great loss

but no, its not the same - the ‘no great loss’ line has become a meme for the last 100 releases or contract expiries


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Completely wasted by WWE. Cesaro has main event heel written all over him if paired with a a manager who can talk.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RiverFenix said:


> Claudio doesn't not re-sign without having a Plan B. He can show up in AEW to be Bryan's lieutenant instantly.


Now that would be fucking cool


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

A PG Attitude said:


> Invasion angles are dumb, no one believes them and it doesn't make sense when AEW has the reputation of being a great place to work, there's nothing to rebel against.


Bullshit. An invasion angle is nothing, but a group of people trying to run a place. There is no reason why Danielson, Punk, Cesaro, Joe, Briscoes can´t run with an superiority angle over the Elite. Claiming that they were the original revolution, not AEW. You run them against the Elite and the four pillars. That´s fucking money.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

ElTerrible said:


> Bullshit. An invasion angle is nothing, but a group of people trying to run a place. There is no reason why Danielson, Punk, Cesaro, Joe, Briscoes can´t run with an superiority angle over the Elite. Claiming that they were the original revolution, not AEW. You run them against the Elite and the four pillars. That´s fucking money.


You have me sold lol the only thing that could make that better is Cody leading the front against the elite leading to a blood and guts. Take all my money.. just take it.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

He'll swing into action then awkwardly pause...possibly talk.....ad break.....swing again?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Pass. He provides nothing they don't have.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Bullshit. An invasion angle is nothing, but a group of people trying to run a place. *There is no reason why Danielson, Punk, Cesaro, Joe, Briscoes can´t run with an superiority angle over the Elite.* Claiming that they were the original revolution, not AEW. You run them against the Elite and the four pillars. That´s fucking money.


My idea wasn't really an invasion since all of the members would already be signed by AEW. However, the bolded part is correct. There is a really good story to tell about how the ROH originals were the ones who broke the mold first and that paved the way for the Elite to even have a chance. You could even add some stuff with Christopher Daniels since he was an ROH original and was taken out by the Bucks. It would also be a great spot for Eddie Kingston's story since he has already cut a promo about how all those guys looked down on him early in his career.

In fact, if Mox turns down Bryan's offer. Bryan should enlist Samoa Joe and Claudio to join. They are both great player/coach type guys who could hand pick their proteges. Doesn't necessarily have to be Garcia, Yuta, or Moriarty. Maybe Joe picks a heavy like Hobbs or Toa Liona from Dark. Claudio could take a strong European striker like Ogogo.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> If you take moxley and rusev as being the held back wwe guy you have to take cesaro. He is twice the wrestler of both of them.


 And 1/10th the character/mic worker with infinitely less charisma.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Yet the forum's been littered with threads about making him champion for many years.


Yes, by wait for it.......the same ones who will want him in AEW. Dude had the chance in 2014 to be huge but WWE never capitalised on it so after that it was too late in my opinion.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

He should have left 2 years ago. But I hope he ends up in AEW.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Cesaro.
I've been watching since 2007 on Chikara.

I'd rather he just went to Japan and get a lengthy run there. Tho I understand him just wanting to stay in america.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> 8 years too late. Fuck you Cesaro for letting them fuck you.


He made a very healthy salary for ten years. Nothing wrong with that. That’s why most of them wrestle...for the salary.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Yes, by wait for it.......the same ones who will want him in AEW. Dude had the chance in 2014 to be huge but WWE never capitalised on it so after that it was too late in my opinion.



He fumbled the ball every time I ever saw him get extended promo time.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Like the way everyone assumes he’s going to AEW 😂😂

Didn’t some say that about Strowman and Wyatt when they were first released?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He fumbled the ball every time I ever saw him get extended promo time.


I mean that's why you book to your wrestlers' strengths innit?
You give him a manager that actually talks about him. If Heyman talked about Cesaro with half of the passion he talked about Lesnar Cesaro would've definitively gone somewhere.
I refuse to swallow this propaganda against Cesaro when much worse wrestlers with actually about the same level of charisma have won multiple times singles titles where Cesaro has exactly 1 single title to his name.



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Like the way everyone assumes he’s going to AEW 😂😂
> 
> Didn’t some say that about Strowman and Wyatt when they were first released?


The biggest difference between these three is that the AEW lockerroom is made almost entirely of Cesaro's best friends.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Someone on Twitter said Alexa looks bigger than Adam Cole (body wise). They're right.*


 The internet is Undisputed


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Up up down down & left right left right being decimated


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not really surprising seeing how he was a healthy scratch from the Rumble and was liking somewhat anti WWE Tweets on Twitter. And I would imagine he has a solid back up plan if he coudln't come to terms with WWE.

Hard to believe he'd been there for 11 years.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps) i love how i already know there will be dozens of ‘no great loss’ comments in the wee section without even looking
> 
> lets go look!


I mean, I'm someone who watches enough WWE TV to where you could call me a "WWE Fan" and even I would say he's no big loss. Not because he's not talented. But because he was barely doing anything. If he wasn't wrestling (and losing) a 5 minute match on TV he wasn't doing anything. I mean it's not like this is Daniel Bryan leaving after main eventing Mania last year.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You all loved him literally yesterday. Now AEW is in the picture, let's look at the negatives again. Still the same I see.


I never loved him, he was an instant channel changer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496947022036799494*He has no 90 day non compete since his contract simply expired and he wasn't fired.
> 
> Time for some GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT!!! I MADE A POLL!!! 😃*


*BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY, ITS SCISSARO IN THE AEW ZONE!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Might as well sign him. Tony has the cash.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If Cesaro ends up in AEW then so be it. At least I'll get to still watch him on TV. I'm so sad that he's left WWE, he was one of my favorites in the whole company.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If they start clearing out the shit on the roster like Orange Cassidy, The Young Bucks, Adam Cole, etc, then their is a place for him. For now, the roster is too bloated.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I really enjoy watching him wrestle but the roster is bloated now, I honestly don’t know where he would fit in.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can see him heading to NJPW.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I believe Cesaro will be going to the next iteration of ROH.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I know that Impact doesn't pay great but Cesaro would be of more use over there. AEW doesn't need him. In fact he could wait for awhile to see if ROH does return in April. I just feel like if Cesaro does go to AEW he wont go anywhere due to how loaded that roster is. 

I didn't vote because I don't see Cesaro as a midcarder.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

I want Cesaro to come in and win the world title because HE DESERVES IT _CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP_


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I can see him heading to NJPW.


This is a great shout actually. Takaaki Kidani once said if he could take 2 wrestlers from WWE it would be Cesaro or Ziggler.
Cesaro can easily be the #1 gaijin in NJPW.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

This may lead to the official end of New Day before long as Xavier isn’t too thrilled


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

He'd be a good fit in Bryan Danielson's stable he's creating. The man knows... violence


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

DUSTY 74 said:


> This may lead to the official end of New Day before long as Xavier isn’t too thrilled


He would be dumb to leave WWE. He’s barely wrestled. He gets to do his streams online. Dude has got the most comfortable job in all of wrestling.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> He would be dumb to leave WWE. He’s barely wrestled. He gets to do his streams online. Dude has got the most comfortable job in all of wrestling.


Eh that’s up to him I’m sure he’s in good financial situation injuries are unfortunately unpredictable and can continue his gaming outlets outside the company as well … he’s easily the most creative & outspoken of the trio behind the scenes and word is there’s a good 4 or 5 talents currently just riding out there contracts similar to Cesaro


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

For once, I actually want someone to end up here. Although, it’s only because I just want the roster to be so bloated that it eventually collapses because of it. Other than that, it’s another indie geek who doesn’t provide anything so, of course, Tony wants him so he can say he has another “game changing” moment.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> And 1/10th the character/mic worker with infinitely less charisma.


Haha you think rusev is a good talker. I'd say cesaro is as good as rusev at talking and a far better wrestler than both him and mox. Mox also looks like a balding plumber but cesaro looks like a fighter.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Cesaro > Buddy Murphy 🚨🚨🚨

Cesaro vs Fenix
Cesaro vs Omega 
Cesaro vs Bryan 
Cesaro vs Keith Lee or a Jay Lethal 
Cesaro vs Maleki Black or Pac

Kings of Wrestling vs the Bucks, Lucha Bros, ReDragon or FTR...sign him!!!!


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Cesaro winning the Owen Hart cup 😂🇨🇦


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> If they start clearing out the shit on the roster like Orange Cassidy, The Young Bucks, Adam Cole, etc, then their is a place for him. For now, the roster is too bloated.


Yeah all those indy goofs can go back to where they came from with the janellas kiss avalon cutlers and nakazawas.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

DUSTY 74 said:


> This may lead to the official end of New Day before long as Xavier isn’t too thrilled


Xavier is only still in wwe as he has an online following.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I am sad to see him go but he decided to leave, I think he will be mid card in AEW bloated roster.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Let's put it this way. I think almost everyone would rather see cesaro Danielson go 60 mins in a proper wrestling match rather than watching Cole Page main event...


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

NJPW is where he'd be good.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes yes yes! He's too talented to not bring in!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dump personality vacuums like Andrade and sign Caesaro. I would be all for that.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Yeah all those indy goofs can go back to where they came from with the janellas kiss avalon cutlers and nakazawas.


Nearly all or possibly all of those you listed also have office jobs for AEW. They are not leaving. Maybe Sonny Kiss is the only one without two jobs in AEW. Janela can still do whatever he does on a pay per appearance basis.

Claudio Castagnoli was very charismatic in Ring of Honor. It looked like WWE took all of his mannerisms away. He couldn’t interact with the crowd like he would before WWE wasted his potential.

He would get a belt and then either never get booked on TV or he would lose most matches because they were all non-title. Idiots book like that though. Claudio was one of the best heavyweights that worked with the high flyers around the world.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Dump personality vacuums like Andrade and sign Caesaro. I would be all for that.



Exchange Mexican charisma vacuum for the Swiss version? Well, at least Cesaro can speak coherent English. That’s an upgrade…


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Please fucking god no. The man is SO over hyped it's ridiculous. Absolute charisma vacuum.


Sure, he’s a ‘charisma vacuum’ who consistently manages to get over multiple times with different wrestling crowds over the past several years.

Anyway, Cesaro actually does have some charisma.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Nearly all or possibly all of those you listed also have office jobs for AEW. They are not leaving. Maybe Sonny Kiss is the only one without two jobs in AEW. Janela can still do whatever he does on a pay per appearance basis.
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli was very charismatic in Ring of Honor. It looked like WWE took all of his mannerisms away. He couldn’t interact with the crowd like he would before WWE wasted his potential.
> 
> He would get a belt and then either never get booked on TV or he would lose most matches because they were all non-title. Idiots book like that though. Claudio was one of the best heavyweights that worked with the high flyers around the world.


Cody had an office job I'm sure they can replace all of these easily.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Exchange Mexican charisma vacuum for the Swiss version? Well, at least Cesaro can speak coherent English. That’s an upgrade…


This is a good trade.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> Sure, a ‘charisma vacuum’ who consistently manages to get over multiple times with different wrestling crowds over the past several years.
> 
> Anyway, Cesaro actually does have some charisma.


Exactly the fans love him. Hate that stupid swing though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cesaro is very tempting and is obviously a great worker. But there has to be a point where the 'just one more signing' thing has to end. It's easy to say so-and-so's contract is coming up, but the incomings are likely to outweigh the outgoings at this pace. I'm more in favour of AEW unearthing lesser seen talents rather than becoming re-runs of Smackdown from a few years ago. Chris Dickinson isn't unlike Cesaro, is seven years younger, and is a blank slate to work with.

Cesaro is tempting but other tempting options will emerge soon and there has to be a No Vacancy sign put up at some point for anyone but those who will bring something unique (or appeal to an underperforming demographic) or are hot prospects for the future.

I mean, we haven't seen Christian wrestle in two months, Jay Lethal has been on TV twice (albeit both title matches), Tony Nese has appeared once on TV, and they can't find space for Brian Cage right now. Plus Shane Strickland is coming in and Buddy Murphy is signed.

Maybe TK is buying ROH, shopping it out for a minor TV deal, and allocating a quarter of his roster there to make this mass recruitment make perfect sense.

I don't think there'll be a Kings of Wrestling reunion in AEW since Chris Hero seems pretty much done.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Sure, he’s a ‘charisma vacuum’ who consistently manages to get over multiple times with different wrestling crowds over the past several years.
> 
> Anyway, Cesaro actually does have some charisma.


Cesaro has charisma in tag teams when he has someone to play off of. Which is why he's consistently got over in tags. There's a reason he's only been world champ in a place like PWG.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Cesaro is very tempting and is obviously a great worker. But there has to be a point where the 'just one more signing' thing has to end. It's easy to say so-and-so's contract is coming up, but the incomings are likely to outweigh the outgoings at this pace. I'm more in favour of AEW unearthing lesser seen talents rather than becoming re-runs of Smackdown from a few years ago. Chris Dickinson isn't unlike Cesaro, is seven years younger, and is a blank slate to work with.




The "There will be releases" argument took a pretty massive hit after AEW, for whatever reason, extended Brian Cage. If the story is true anyways. That release should be have been a given considering the circumstances. It's questionable if there will be as many releases as people are thinking. Khan seems to be reluctant to say goodbye to anyone beyond the bottom of the card.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Wherever he ends up, one thing I’m looking forward to is him getting his name back.

I always thought Claudio Castagnoli was cooler sounder than Cesaro.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Cesaro has charisma in tag teams when he has someone to play off of. Which is why he's consistently got over in tags. There's a reason he's only been world champ in a place like PWG.


Yeah he wasn't given the chance by Vince like he gave to kofi and others. Crowd would have exploded if cesaro had beat rollins or Reigns or someone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

thisissting said:


> Yeah he wasn't given the chance by Vince like he gave to kofi and others. Crowd would have exploded if cesaro had beat rollins or Reigns or someone.


He beat Rollins at last year's WM. Unless you mean for the title. But sadly, that was never gonna happen.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

ElTerrible said:


> Revolution just became another can´t miss PPV. Gargano, Cesaro, Jeff Hardy, possible return of Cody.


PPV is March 6th. Jeff Hardy's no compete ends March 9th, though unclear if at midnight on the 8th or midnight on the 9th. But that means no Hardy at the PPV but possibly the Dynamite right after the PPV. 

Gargano just had the baby, not sure how soon he wanted to get back into a ring. It could still be weeks or a couple months away. 

I personally think they should go with no new debuts at this PPV. Would save the Cesaro, Hardy and Swerve for TV debuts over the coming weeks.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> He beat Rollins at last year's WM. Unless you mean for the title. But sadly, that was never gonna happen.


Yeah if Vince had a clue what the fans wanted he would have put the title on someone popular.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Yeah he wasn't given the chance by Vince like he gave to kofi and others. Crowd would have exploded if cesaro had beat rollins or Reigns or someone.


They didn't even put the belt on him in ROH. He's too one dimensional and his one dimension is the one thing that was in abundance this era. Guys like Kofi, Owen, Rollins, and Sami got a chance because they showed to have more tools in their arsenal. Why push Cesaro hard when you have an abundance of talent that can work, but also talk for themselves.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> They didn't even put the belt on him in ROH. He's too one dimensional and his one dimension is the one thing that was in abundance this era. Guys like Kofi, Owen, Rollins, and Sami got a chance because they showed to have more tools in their arsenal. Why push Cesaro hard when you have an abundance of talent that can work, but also talk for themselves.


Because the fans aren't stupid and cesaro can literally wrestle rings round all those guys you mention and it got to a point where they knew he wasn't getting a fair crack of the whip. He isn't a great talker but that's not always the be all. Brett hart couldn't talk. Iv never watched roh Im not too fussed who ever won their title. I wouldn't consider it a real world title.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

You can bet your life he shows up in AEW. 

And it's not a bad thing to forge relationships with all these people. When the AEW video game hits it will have one hell of cast of playable characters.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Because the fans aren't stupid and cesaro can literally wrestle rings round all those guys you mention and it got to a point where they knew he wasn't getting a fair crack of the whip. He isn't a great talker but that's not always the be all. Brett hart couldn't talk. Iv never watched roh Im not too fussed who ever won their title. I wouldn't consider it a real world title.


If the promotion that birthed most of today's stars, a promotion built around workrate first didn't put anything but a tag title on him. It's a fair indication no serious promotion sees him as a truly viable main event guy. He's a tag guy, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> If the promotion that birthed most of today's stars, a promotion built around workrate first didn't put anything but a tag title on him. It's a fair indication no serious promotion sees him as a truly viable main event guy. He's a tag guy, there's nothing wrong with that.


The same big promotion that just went bust? NWA was a big deal too... In the 80s.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thisissting said:


> The same big promotion that just went bust? NWA was a big deal too... In the 80s.


This doesn't really make sense seeing as Cesaro's peers from ROH are currently top guys around the industry. They were either top guys there or grew after and became top guys. Cesaro is the one still stuck as a tag guy.... well him and ReDragon


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Haha you think rusev is a good talker. I'd say cesaro is as good as rusev at talking and a far better wrestler than both him and mox. Mox also looks like a balding plumber but cesaro looks like a fighter.


He's way better than Cesaro at it. And guess what they are both still far more popular because Cesaro, while legitimately incredibly in-ring, brings nothing else of value to the table. Elite wrestlers who bring nothing else to the table are not valuable in 2022. That balding plumber lookalike is still tiers above Cesaro both as an overall pro wrestler, and in terms of star power.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497036893049036802
This is Cesaro related. He and Claudio had matches in Chikara, ROH and CZW back in the noughties to early 2010s. Eddie tries to keep kayfabe from all his past stuff.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

thisissting said:


> The same big promotion that just went bust? NWA was a big deal too... In the 80s.


Sure, you can be as ignorant as you want. Why act like a snob?

Claudio didn’t get the one ROH singles title because the promotion was stacked with talent. He was probably in the ten best but they had so many more options ahead of him.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> He's way better than Cesaro at it. And guess what they are both still far more popular because Cesaro, while legitimately incredibly in-ring, brings nothing else of value to the table. Elite wrestlers who bring nothing else to the table are not valuable in 2022. That balding plumber lookalike is still tiers above Cesaro both as an overall pro wrestler, and in terms of star power.


Probably because he was pushed down our throats by Vince as part of shitty shield for years. Of which he was the worst member and who can now only do garbage wrestling. Cesaro would wrestle rings round both of them and embarrass them both if he felt like it. I'm not saying he is world champion material but he is miles better than a lot of the mediocre talent they have been signing. No brainer to get hold of.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Sure, you can be as ignorant as you want. Why act like a snob?
> 
> Claudio didn’t get the one ROH singles title because the promotion was stacked with talent. He was probably in the ten best but they had so many more options ahead of him.


Maybe roh being an indy show valued garbage wrestling like Kevin Steen more?!


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Maybe roh being an indy show valued garbage wrestling like Kevin Steen more?!


Steen was the hot hand. Claudio was never as good as Steen at talking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Yeah all those indy goofs can go back to where they came from with the janellas kiss avalon cutlers and nakazawas.


I'd take Cesaro over OC, Cutlet, Janellas, Brian Cage, Sonny Kiss, Avalon, Chuck Taylor and Evil Dork order uno


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I quite like the idea of AEW being some kind super fed where anyone can compete (obviously not WWE talent).

So Cesaro just randomly showing up and being in the Owen Hart Tournament for example would be quite nice.

But I am not sure I want to see him signed permanently. He's a fantastic wrestler, looks like he's carved out of granite and pound for pound one of the strongest too - but I am not entirely sure WHAT he adds to the roster.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497036893049036802
> This is Cesaro related. He and Claudio had matches in Chikara, ROH and CZW back in the noughties to early 2010s. Eddie tries to keep kayfabe from all his past stuff.


we stan the mad king.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

As good as Cesaro is, AEW does not need him at all. 

They will get him though and he will give us some great matches. 

Its crazy how thin WWEs roster has gotten. AEW on the other hand is going the opposite direction, they definitely don't need Cesaro right now.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Probably because he was pushed down our throats by Vince as part of shitty shield for years. Of which he was the worst member and who can now only do garbage wrestling. Cesaro would wrestle rings round both of them and embarrass them both if he felt like it. I'm not saying he is world champion material but he is miles better than a lot of the mediocre talent they have been signing. No brainer to get hold of.


Lol. Mox is one of the best storytellers and mic workers in the business, and has more charisma in his pinky than Cesaro does in his body. AEW already has plenty of elite in-ring guys. Cesaro doesn't add anything new or valuable.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> They didn't even put the belt on him in ROH. He's too one dimensional and his one dimension is the one thing that was in abundance this era. Guys like Kofi, Owen, Rollins, and Sami got a chance because they showed to have more tools in their arsenal. Why push Cesaro hard when you have an abundance of talent that can work, but also talk for themselves.


Yeah ROH fucked up there. He should've win the title but if anyone who has watched Gabe era ROH knows the dude waited until the last possible moment where the Babyface has basically already lost all his heat for him to put the title on him
He is notoriously bad at it.

Anyone who watched ROH at the time knew that Claudio was a better choice than say Jerry Lynn at being the next chamo after Nigel.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

thisissting said:


> The same big promotion that just went bust? NWA was a big deal too... In the 80s.



The company that is making record profits a year nowadays also only saw him as mostly a tag team guy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, I'm someone who watches enough WWE TV to where you could call me a "WWE Fan" and even I would say he's no big loss. Not because he's not talented. But because he was barely doing anything. If he wasn't wrestling (and losing) a 5 minute match on TV he wasn't doing anything. I mean it's not like this is Daniel Bryan leaving after main eventing Mania last year.


I was more talking about the meme of ‘no great loss’

mate - they’ve been ‘no great lossing’ the last 100 releases - at some point you’ll have 7 hours of Reigns vs Brock vs Seth vs Bron to casual watch every week


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps) i love how i already know there will be dozens of ‘no great loss’ comments in the wee section without even looking
> 
> lets go look!


Like how Cody leaving was met with "he's not a star anyway" reactions here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Like how Cody leaving was met with "he's not a star anyway" reactions here.


please refer to earlier pages




LifeInCattleClass said:


> anybody pretending losing Cody isn’t a big deal is just coping with great loss
> 
> but no, its not the same - the ‘no great loss’ line has become a meme for the last 100 releases or contract expiries


and come back to me after AEW releases 50 wrestlers and people on here say ‘no big deal’


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> please refer to earlier pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would tho you act like AEW fans are inherently more mature and less spiteful than WWE fans. If Tony cut a bunch of wrestlers most AEW fans would praise the move. Fans these days are more loyal to a brand than they are the wrestlers themselves that applies to WWE's fans just as much as it does AEW's.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> They would tho you act like AEW fans are inherently more mature and less spiteful than WWE fans. If Tony cut a bunch of wrestlers most AEW fans would praise the move. Fans these days are more loyal to a brand than they are the wrestlers themselves that applies to WWE's fans just as much as it does AEW's.


whataboutism - wait until it happens and we’ll talk

for today though - all i see when any wwe talent leaves or is let go is ‘no great loss’


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Regarding going to the amateur comedy hour known as AEW: I give the same answer for Cesaro that I give for anyone else that would be a good addition to any roster. AEW would be foolish not to hire him, but he might be foolish for wanting to go there just to be booked like shit, have no story lines and be treated like nothing since he's not an AEW original. It's a paycheck at least?

If you look at most WWE people who left/released during 2020, 2021 and 2022 so far they are light years beyond the 'homegrown' AEW talent. AEW literally has less than 10 people between both divisions that never worked for WWE that would be worth keeping employed if they had all of the ex-WWE talent from the last 2 years on their roster. Only so much tv time, reserve it for stars, real wrestlers and people who are trained.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

The reason I like Cesaro is he looks legit. You could make him a genuine contender and ruffle some feathers and he wouldn’t be out of place. I would give him a 12 month run. I would bring Braun in first though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

otbr87 said:


> Regarding going to the amateur comedy hour known as AEW: I give the same answer for Cesaro that I give for anyone else that would be a good addition to any roster. AEW would be foolish not to hire him, but he might be foolish for wanting to go there just to be booked like shit, have no story lines and be treated like nothing since he's not an AEW original. It's a paycheck at least?
> 
> If you look at most WWE people who left/released during 2020, 2021 and 2022 so far they are light years beyond the 'homegrown' AEW talent. AEW literally has less than 10 people between both divisions that never worked for WWE that would be worth keeping employed if they had all of the ex-WWE talent from the last 2 years on their roster. Only so much tv time, reserve it for stars, real wrestlers and people who are trained.


‘No storylines’









Rank the storylines going on currently


Simple premise - there’s so much going on, you sometimes forget all the stories so rank you fav to least fav of the current storylines going on ps> this is not ‘programs’ - Hangman v Adam is a program / this is storylines - Adam in the middle of YB / ReDragon is a story mine: 1. bryan...




www.wrestlingforum.com





You should work as the ‘parmesan guy’ in an italian restaurant, because your gimmick is grating


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

TK: I'm interested and I want you at AEW Cesaro
Cesaro: Great, all I hear are positive things and how you are all about long term storylines
TK: That's correct, I already have a storyline in place for you
Cesaro: Let me hear it!
TK: Well we don't have Cody anymore to debut you against, but I'm thinking you go in, and straight away go after the TNT title.
Cesaro: Awesome go on...
TK: So your gonna win a ladder match or a battle royal, or maybe just come in and cut a promo and straight away get a TNT title shot
Cesaro: Sounds great!
TK: Exactly, and then your going to come close, but lose initially
Cesaro: Fantastic, and then what?
TK: That's the 2 year plan. Great isn't it!
Cesaro: ...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

WOW Did not see this one coming. I don't know if he goes to AEW but if he does then I'd welcome him. Always liked Cesaro.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Also Jesus Christ it took less than a day and their new signing Buddy Matthews is already last week's news.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Good for him. I'll be amazed if he doesn't end up in AEW.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't blame him one bit. Another of the ranks and ranks of horrible underused and terribly booked wrestlers that WWE has fucked up over the last 10 years.

So much potential, and EVERY TIME he's had the smallest opportunity, he's looked incredible ... but WWE just refused to double down and actually commit to him as a legitimate star - and all because they HATE a guy with an accent.

I don't care where he goes next. ROH would be by personal choice. He's not needed in AEW. Maybe Impact would be a good fit, and of course, he's done Japan in the past - no reason why he couldn't jump over there for a while

But wherever he goes, I'm watching. I'm very happy to see him free himself of WWE's shitty grasp.
More of these, please!


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Good on him for trying something else,before he gets too old.

I'm kinda curious how an AEW run would turn out for him. He's not the best or most charismatic talker, but he has always been a beast and great in the ring. He's instantly one of the most intimidating and legit looking guys on the roster.

To me, his feud with Roman proved he doesnt belong in the main event. But maybe a change of scenery can light a fire inhim.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I was more talking about the meme of ‘no great loss’
> 
> mate - they’ve been ‘no great lossing’ the last 100 releases - at some point you’ll have 7 hours of Reigns vs Brock vs Seth vs Bron to casual watch every week


In a way what's happening with all the releases is kind of reversing WWE's hoarding tendencies. Because for years with NXT, and I loved Black & Gold NXT, it's goal was to steal away as much independent & international talent as they could to take them away from other promotions. And that lead to a bloated roster, something you can argue AEW has now.

And since they started releasing talent, besides adding more depth to AEW, it's help reflourish the Indy scene that was lacking just 3 years ago for example.

Now Cesaro is a different case since he's choosing to leave and not being released. But at the end of the day, again, what he was in 2022 was a guy WWE would throw on SD to kill 5-10 minutes in a match. They'll find someone else to do that now.

Would I have done more with him and other guys that got released? Oh Hell yeah. I'm not releasing guys like Keith Lee or Aleister Black for example. But WWE's strategy has been to cut a lot of the "fat" they had on the roster, sign some of the guys to bigger contracts (AJ, KO, Zayn, etc.), and then develop younger talents in NXT.

I'm not saying this whole thing isn't flawed and doesn't make WWE look bad, but just being a realist, most of the guys they released or lost in the last year or so really were "no great loss."


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> whataboutism - wait until it happens and we’ll talk
> 
> for today though - all i see when any wwe talent leaves or is let go is ‘no great loss’


We have other examples to make a pretty good guess of how they'd react, hardcore AEW fans will do ANYTHING to defend the company. Even if it massively contradicts their previous opinions. I can't count how mamy people on here and other forums who would sing Cody's praises then turned on him the second he left.

Another example is how they view Eric Bischoff, if he's on good terms with AEW at the given moment he's a genius who came the closest of anyone to putting Vince out of business. If he's being critical of the company he's an out of touch hack who's bitter and jealous. 

Brian Cage was decently liked by the fan base until his wife complained about his booking on twitter then he became an overrated spot monkey who shouldn't even be in the company. AEW fans mocked Adam Cole relentlessly when he was on NXT, especially since he was the face of the brand and it got it's ass kicked vs Dynamite.

Fast forward to Adam joining AEW and all we heard was how much potential he has and what a big star he's gonna be. Yep, the guy who was made fun of for being unable to lead NXT to victory over Dynamite on a regular basis was heralded as a huge star when he came to AEW. 

I know you downplay or deny anything that can make AEW look bad but even you have to admit their more obnoxious fans wouldn't be mad if Tony went Nick Khan on the roster.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Cesaro would be perfect for that soon to be Danielson/Mox faction


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

He'll provide good matches but he won't be interesting in any way.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Two younger and probably cheaper alternatives to Cesaro with bald heads, intensity and great workrate and who don't bring the 'another guy straight outta the fed' vibe:

*Josh Alexander *(out of contract with IMPACT - former tag partner of Ethan Page in The North)










*Chris Dickinson *(freelance/NJPW Strong - just back from an injury)


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cesaro might be the most overrated guy to come into prominence in the last 15 years. Even his work in RoH was boring.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dickinson is a freelancer by choice. "The North" was never big enough to really consider bothering putting back together. Ego with Sky is fine. Or let him go alone. Alexander should stay with Impact. 

Cesaro would be best served going to NJPW, but not sure what they pay. He's very likely leaving money on the table leaving WWE. At one time he likely stuck around because he was a shoo-in for developmental coach - house cleaning down there probably was the nail in the coffin for him re-signing. 

I'll get a special kick out of seeing "Claudio Castagnoli" wrestle again, as I did with American Dragon Bryan Danielson. 

I'd love a Hero/Castagnoli reunion, but that probably happens on the indies. If Claudio is brought in I think it's to put him directly with Danielson. 

Dragon Dojo of Danielson, Castagnoli, Moriarty and Garcia mentored/managed by Lord Steven Regal is wrestling nirvana.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

adamclark52 said:


> Cesaro might be the most overrated guy to come into prominence in the last 15 years. Even his work in RoH was boring.


He was a fantastic tag team wrestler before he got signed and wasn't nearly as good in singles matches. 

Actually, the same can be said for him in WWE.


----------



## Fergal (Apr 29, 2021)

Cesaro was in WWE for over a decade but he never showed any ounce of charisma or any improvement in promo skills he's a phenomenal wrestler and has a great look but he's extremely robotic and monotonous 
Maybe he could have been great with a manager overall I don't think this will be a great loss for WWE I barely remember him doing anything significant since winning that Andre the giant battle royal


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Lol. Mox is one of the best storytellers and mic workers in the business, and has more charisma in his pinky than Cesaro does in his body. AEW already has plenty of elite in-ring guys. Cesaro doesn't add anything new or valuable.


It's wrestling not sports entertainment. Go watch wwe if you want to watch folk who can talk but not wrestle. Mox can only do one match the garbage style.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> It's wrestling not sports entertainment. Go watch wwe if you want to watch folk who can talk but not wrestle. Mox can only do one match the garbage style.


Pro wrestling has always been about drawing people in with stories. Mox can also wrestle plenty and is not limited to 'garbage style'. These claims are silly and wildly inaccurate.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Pro wrestling has always been about drawing people in with stories. Mox can also wrestle plenty and is not limited to 'garbage style'. These claims are silly and wildly inaccurate.


So why do all his matches end up no rules wrestling in the stands trashcans weapons. He is very limited in the ring and always goes back to type. Good talker though I'll give you that. I always had rollins down as the talent in the shield.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

thisissting said:


> So why do all his matches end up no rules wrestling in the stands trashcans weapons. He is very limited in the ring and always goes back to type. Good talker though I'll give you that. I always had rollins down as the talent in the shield.


Because it seems to have taken over as character.

But put him in a wrestling match with an actual wrestler and he'll give you a good wrestling match. I'm expecting MOTN to be Mox vs Bryan at Revolution.

If you want some good Moxley matches to watch that aren't just trashcans and weapons, let me know.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> Sure, he’s a ‘charisma vacuum’ who consistently manages to get over multiple times with different wrestling crowds over the past several years.
> 
> Anyway, Cesaro actually does have some charisma.


A lot when given a chance. Somehow charisma got mistaken for screaming into a mic. Funny how people forget that guys like Jeff Hardy earned the name "charismatic enigma" while being known as a weak promo


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> So why do all his matches end up no rules wrestling in the stands trashcans weapons. He is very limited in the ring and always goes back to type. Good talker though I'll give you that. I always had rollins down as the talent in the shield.


They don't. You're exaggerating. He hasn't had a match like that since ~August. Plus now that he's lost weight he actually looks relatively athletic in the ring for once.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

AEW hires former WWE guy = ugh, another WWE guy in WWE 2.0 no thanks!
AEW hires non WWE guy = tf who is this lol
AEW hires small wrestler = he is A Indy MIDGET geek!
AEW maybe hiring a tall muscular wrestler = he is VANILLA. He is a charisma vacuum!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> AEW hires former WWE guy = ugh, another WWE guy in WWE 2.0 no thanks!
> AEW hires non WWE guy = tf who is this lol
> AEW hires small wrestler = he is A Indy MIDGET geek!
> AEW maybe hiring a tall muscular wrestler = he is VANILLA. He is a charisma vacuum!!


*This forum loves Wardlow, so you're wrong about the last part.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

His biggest downfall is he can’t cut a promo to save his life.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Dude im so excited. Besides Punk and Bryan this is the biggest get from wwe imo. Cesaro has been so horrible done over there its crazy. He,s one of the best talent in the damn world overall. Cant f'ing wait to see him finally succed.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Cesare vs Brian cage is the match we need to see


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Jersey said:


> His biggest downfall is he can’t cut a promo to save his life.


True but how much is that down to pressurised environment of wwe micro management, maybe the creative freedom wrestlers seem to get in aew will relax him a lot more to truly be his self like we have seen with many others in aew already


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jersey said:


> His biggest downfall is he can’t cut a promo to save his life.


Which is why he's a tag wrestler. He and Hero were great. He never worked with a mouthpiece/manager because he's still ultimately in the ring by himself and he does lack some in-ring charisma. Maybe that just makes him a bad professional wrestler. He's a helluva technician/ring general though. 

I think he would need to be brought in as part of a faction. He could replace Hager for example with Inner Circle, or Wardlow in Pinnacle. Or as mentioned as part of Dragon Dojo almost as a player-coach, and could be Danielson's second at ring side when he wrestles. 

I wouldn't hate a Kings of Wrestling reunion. Even just a short nostalgia trip run.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

Man Cesaro was one of the worst booked guys. They could at least have him in one of the title pictures. I think his weakness was his mic work. The thing is I don’t see him as a aew guy. But who knows.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Cesaro with a manager = money


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Erik. said:


> Because it seems to have taken over as character.
> 
> But put him in a wrestling match with an actual wrestler and he'll give you a good wrestling match. I'm expecting MOTN to be Mox vs Bryan at Revolution.
> 
> If you want some good Moxley matches to watch that aren't just trashcans and weapons, let me know.


Hasn't been many in aew. Iv hardly seen a match he has had that hasn't gone to the floor within a moment of the start. I think he can actually do it but he always ends up reverting to type. Someone should be keeping him well away from GCW and all garbage wrestling.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

For once, he'd be a great ex-WWE get for AEW. Main Event level. I'd have him squash the Bucks when he arrives. Gorilla presses all around for the Young Bucks.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Uncle Eric speaking the language of facts again.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Forum Dud said:


> View attachment 117686
> 
> 
> Uncle Eric speaking the language of facts again.


Jim Cornette put over cesaro massively on his podcast bur thinks he should take a break first and come up with a decent gimmick. Jim was placing him as main event talent at aew.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cesaro has his whole career to come up with a decent gimmick. It ain't happening. 

He'll end up back in WWE I think. It seems this was a money disagreement, purely business, and that otherwise Cesaro would have liked to stay. I do think he might have saw his PC Coaching future evaporate with 2.0 and that end of career golden goose potentially gone may make him look for the biggest offer to cash in now.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

And people said he was a future main eventer and wanted him to face Lesnar. Who would trade shots with Heyman? 😆🤣😂


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> So much potential, and EVERY TIME he's had the smallest opportunity, he's looked incredible ... but WWE just refused to double down and actually commit to him as a legitimate star - and all because they HATE a guy with an accent.


that was always stupid since austin was a southern rasslin' guy that had them hot as they ever were.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

JerryMark said:


> that was always stupid since austin was a southern rasslin' guy that had them hot as they ever were.


Yeah. But then, it's just certain accents that Vince has a problem with. He likes a good red neck, but can't possibly put a Japanese or Swiss guy in the main event. Whatever will his viewers think!?

edit: WF censors "red neck" when typed as one word? lol It's literally in AJ Styles' theme tune, and it's one of Austin's legit nicknames. That's hilarious.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> Yeah. But then, it's just certain accents that Vince has a problem with. He likes a good red neck, but can't possibly put a Japanese or Swiss guy in the main event. Whatever will his viewers think!?
> 
> edit: WF censors "red neck" when typed as one word? lol It's literally in AJ Styles' theme tune, and it's one of Austin's legit nicknames. That's hilarious.


he likes them in a perverse way. vince HATES the south because he grew up in a trailer in north carolina and didn't know his real dad then, only his asshole step dad.

that's why every southern guy gets a stupid gimmick and has hog pen matches and shit. that's why the austin thing is so ironic and satisfying. he couldn't do that to syles because he was already a nationally known commodity.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

He will fail in AEW but NJPW shouldn't let him escape. He is very well suited in the NEVER division and he could also get some World title shots. He can be an upper carder in NJPW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TK just said on his media call that he's a fan of Cesaro and open to bringing him in.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499098171460317186


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ugh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cesaro in the Dragon Dojo is TNT title level money

He can be Danielson's right-hand man

his Goro as it were


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Cesaro would look like a monster in AEW

I’d be good with him signing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cesaro in the Dragon Dojo is TNT title level money
> 
> He can be Danielson's right-hand man
> 
> his Goro as it were


Does that make Moxley Shang Tsung?


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Outlaw91 said:


> He will fail in AEW but NJPW shouldn't let him escape. He is very well suited in the NEVER division and he could also get some World title shots. He can be an upper carder in NJPW.


I can easily hear the crowd gasping at his feats of strength


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Given the latest events, I can totally see Khan signing Cesaro and putting him at the top of the ROH card.
If we're talking about how well Cesaro would fit anywhere, he's a 100% proven commodity for ROH.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Yeah he will at least be signed as the top guy in ROH.


----------

